# SKinny frogs



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

hi,
.i picked these frogs up from an inexperienced keeper.they look very thin.they eat but don't explore to often.any treatment suggestions to help put weight on or do you suspect something else.
thanks...


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

First, make sure to quarantine them. Collect the freshest poo you can find and send it in for a smear. Next try feeding out the fly larvae, as they are higher in fat. Make sure if your vet finds something to get the frogs treated immediately, and completely.


----------



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

Send smear where?and what is the usual treatment/cost? Secondly the fly larvae? How do I get them to go after these?
Thanks.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I've never kept any tincs, but these look like they need some serious nutrition. Epiphytes was suggesting that you feed out larvae--the way I typically do this is I place a culture that is a little over a week old and actively producing larvae (maggots) directly into the vivarium. When I've done this in the past, I've almost always found the frogs sitting inside the culture when I next check on them.

If you can't spare a culture that is just getting started you can put an older culture directly into the vivarium. I think either are a pretty good option because they concentrate food in a small area. Do your best to get as much food to these frogs as you can (within reason), they are looking rough 

Good luck.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Russevan said:


> Send smear where?and what is the usual treatment/cost? Secondly the fly larvae? How do I get them to go after these?
> Thanks.


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...33-collecting-sending-fecals-examination.html


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Russevan said:


> Send smear where?and what is the usual treatment/cost? Secondly the fly larvae? How do I get them to go after these?
> Thanks.


If you have a local vet who can read the fecal for you, your going to get a much better result than if you ship it out. The reason is because somethings like some protozoa or other factors like blood cells either die off or break down during transit. See the discussion in this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...89476-difficulty-collecting-stool-sample.html Even if the local vet doesn't treat frogs, reading the fecal is pretty straight forward and you can usually get a herp vet to prescribe the meds (if any) you need at that point. 

Ed


----------



## arichee49 (Nov 6, 2012)

Some folks also sell termites on the boards and they do wonders when fattening up frogs...I'm not sure if there's any drawbacks to feeding them termites....so all in all good luck


----------



## chuck norris (Oct 30, 2012)

Where are you located?

If you're near me I can hook you up with more larva (maggots) then they could possible eat.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I had to zoom in on the pic's you need to over feed them. They look like a 0.2, so they def. should have a little more weight....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I would caution you about feeding too much, too soon. Something about refeeding syndrome, which I don't really understand but I think it's bad 

Perhaps several smallish meals per day rather than large ones? Hopefully Ed, or someone else who knows what they are talking about, will clarify this for us.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogface said:


> I would caution you about feeding too much, too soon. Something about refeeding syndrome, which I don't really understand but I think it's bad


If by bad, you mean death, then yes it is bad. If an animal is highly malnourished then the animal begins to pull minerals and nutrients from the cells to keep the metabolism going. If there is suddenly a large influx of nutrients, the demand for feeding the cells is so high it can actually pull enough of the nutrients out of the system that the animal crashes and dies. If you have a very badly malnourished amphibian, the medical recommendation is to not feed it more than 50% of it's caloric needs per day for at least a week and possibly two weeks. After that, the amount fed can be slowly scaled up until the frog is getting a normal food allotment. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

o.k so what amount would be considered normal?


----------



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

what is 0.2?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

That is the way froggers say what genders their frogs are. 0.2 means 2 females.
If somebody said they had a group of frogs 5.3.7, it means that there is five males, three females, and seven unsexed frogs. A proven group of 2.1 frogs would be two males, one female, and zero unsexed frogs. If there is no unsexed frogs in a group, you can just leave the third digit out. Males are always far right, Females are in the middle/far left (depending on if there is any unsexed frogs) and if there is, unsexed frogs are on the far left.


----------



## Boss Frog (Nov 13, 2012)

frog dude said:


> Males are always far right, Females are in the middle/far left (depending on if there is any unsexed frogs) and if there is, unsexed frogs are on the far left.


Didn't you mean males are on the far left?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Russevan said:


> o.k so what amount would be considered normal?


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...g-split-beginners-discussion-3.html#post21533

Ed


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Make sure to dust with good supplements as well


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

For feeding out maggots i'v found that making a mini culure works well. I take a small glad container with several holes in the sides and top. Add media and flies and soon the culture is producing, the maggots crawl out of the holes where they are easy pickings. Another option if you dont want to stick a large deli cupin the viv....


----------

